# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  How to use XP scannow sfc

## XP user

SFC is a good in-built XP utility to run when you suspect that system files have been somehow corrupted. Read here how to use it.

Paul

----------

